# DSL vs VDSL - Was kommt wirklich an?



## AMD (11. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich hatte nun lange Zeit DSL 16000, wobei auch ca. 15k angekommen sind.
Nun bin ich umgezogen und nach meiner neuen DSL Bestellung führten 2 Provider Messungen durch (ja 2, bin nochmal gewechselt) und beide kamen auf eine Geschwindigkeit von 4Mbit/s.
Ist natürlich mehr als ein Schritt zurück - vorallem beim upload.
Durch meinen Server muss ich viel uploaden und mit 4Mbit Down ist natürlich der upload nicht so hoch. (vllt. so 40kb/s?!)

Jetzt wollte ich nachfragen, wie schnell den bei mir VDSL wäre, denn die DSLAM Kästen von VDSL haben ja andere Positionen als die normalen DSLAM Kästen.
Jetzt fragte ich bei 1&1 und Telekom an, wieviel würde denn bei VDSL ankommen, ich habe nämlcih interesse daran, da bei mir nur DSL 4000 ankommt.
Jetzt sagte man mir, über eine normalen DSL Anschluss kommen 3.9XX Mbit/s an - bei VDSL "bis zu 50.000kbit/s" - TOLL!

Mir scheint so, als hätte man bei DSL gemessen, bei VDSL aber nicht, bloß damit man eine "bis zu" Geschwindigkeit sagen kann und es für mich mehr klingt, damit ich das auch nehme.

Gibts ne Möglichkeit, dass ich das nun wirklich mal rauskriege, bevor ich bestelle? Möchte nicht mehr bezahlen wenn nicht auch mehr ankommt!

Ps. Noch eine lustige Nachricht der Telekom:
Ich möge VDSL Online bestellen und dann wird eine Messung durchgeführt. Sollte ich nicht zufrieden sein, kann ich ja stornieren! lol - dann können sie auch vorher messen und mir den Wert sagen. ist für beide Seiten weniger aufwendig.


----------



## K3n$! (11. November 2010)

Heyho,

so ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch 

Ich hatte bei Alice eine instabile 10k Leitung.
Als ich hörte, es gäbe bei mir VDSL 50 war ich natürlich sofort dabei.

Alice gekündigt und VDSL bei der Telekom bestellt. 
Erst einmal bekam ich die 6000er Leitung für die Übergangszeit bis VDSL geschaltet wird.
Davon kamen dann 3000 an.

Nach einem Monat war es dann soweit: VDSL wurde geschaltet. Und siehe da ! Es kommt die volle Geschwindigkeit bei mir an. 

Wenn dir also die Telekom sagt, du bekommst VDSL, dann kannst du mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass dies auch so sein wird.

Selbst messen kannst du nicht.
Die Telekom braucht einen Auftrag, d.h. du musst Kunde der Telekom sein, um deine Leitung prüfen zu lassen.

Upload ist auch 1a. 
Musste letztens eine Demo hochladen.
Normalerweise hat man 1,25MB/s Upload. 
Ich habe ein Tool für meine Taskleiste installiert, dass die momentane Netzwerkauslastung anzeigt.

Es waren rund 2,5MB/s, mit denen er die Datei hochgeladen hat.

Wenn du zur Telekom gehst, lass dir nicht den W721v andrehen, falls es den noch gibt.
Der rebootet nämlich, wenn die Auslastung ansteigt.
Ist nicht gerade witzig


----------



## AMD (11. November 2010)

Das klingt doch schonmal gut^^

Wollte eig. 1&1 nehmen, da ich mit denen schon seit 3-4 jahren gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe - auch wenn sich da die Meinungen spalten.
Zumal preislich gesehen ist das sehr attraktiv. DSL 50.000 für 35€ ist wirklich top.

Aber laut 1&1, telekom etc. sollte VDSL bei mir gehen.


----------



## bleifuß90 (11. November 2010)

schau mal auf der Homepage von t-home. Dort kannst du nachschauen wie schnell deine Leitung ist bzw. wie viel deine Leitung maximal mitmacht.

DSL und VDSL sind 2 komplett verschiedene Techniken. DSL wird schon im HVT auf deine Leitung geschaltet VDSL erst im DSLAM. In den Nutzungsbedingungen steht auch drin was bei dir mindestens ankommen muss bzw. wie viel Prozent Abweichung es gibt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. November 2010)

Bei VDSL kommt wegen dem TV angebot der TK normalerweise die volle Bandbreite an, wenn die Leitung dichtmachen würde und das TV angebot ruckelt wäre dies sonst nen kündigungsgrund 
Hab jetzt seit über einem Jahr VDSL, der vom Router bestimmte wert liebt immer bei 51k+ kbit/s
und z.b. bei nivida servern zwischen 4-5 mb/s download, max ist 5.5 was ich bisher hatte und weniger ist mir bis jetzt nie aufgefallen.


----------



## K3n$! (12. November 2010)

Nur für's Online zocken ist VDSL von der Telekom nur bedingt geeignet.

Ping zu t-online.de ~ 27ms.

Wie es bei dem Paket ohne TV aussieht, kann ich jedoch nicht sagen.
Auch habe ich gehört, dass es Anbieter gibt, die Fastpath schalten. => Alice
Kann dies allerdings nicht bestätigen.


Greetz K3n$!



PS: 800. Post


----------



## Benne123 (12. November 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> Bei VDSL kommt wegen dem TV angebot der TK normalerweise die volle Bandbreite an, wenn die Leitung dichtmachen würde und das TV angebot ruckelt wäre dies sonst nen kündigungsgrund
> Hab jetzt seit über einem Jahr VDSL, der vom Router bestimmte wert liebt immer bei 51k+ kbit/s
> und z.b. bei nivida servern zwischen 4-5 mb/s download, max ist 5.5 was ich bisher hatte und weniger ist mir bis jetzt nie aufgefallen.




So siehts aus.
Hab auch die 50k Leitung 

Geschwindigkeit ist wie du gesagt hast, wenn die Server soviel hergeben, immer so bei 5mb/s. Mein Maximum waren mal 6,1Mb/s 

Aber selbst wenn zwei Rechner laufen und 2 Fernsehgeräte schaffe ich teilweise die 5mb/s.
Also die Leitung ist schon sehr stabil und gut!


----------



## Schrotti (12. November 2010)

Und auch zum spielen geeignet.

27ms Ping sind vollkommen ok.

Hab selbst VDSL 50.


----------



## der_yappi (12. November 2010)

bleifuß90 schrieb:


> DSL und VDSL sind 2 komplett verschiedene Techniken.


Hier liegst du noch richtig.



bleifuß90 schrieb:


> DSL wird schon im HVT auf deine Leitung geschaltet VDSL erst im DSLAM.


Hier nicht.

Ein DSLAM *IST* im HVT eingebaut.
Wenn er extern ist, spricht man von einem Outdoor-DSLAM.
Und dann kommts noch drauf an, WAS für eine Art DSLAM verbaut ist...


----------



## bleifuß90 (12. November 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hier nicht.
> 
> Ein DSLAM *IST* im HVT eingebaut.
> Wenn er extern ist, spricht man von einem Outdoor-DSLAM.
> Und dann kommts noch drauf an, WAS für eine Art DSLAM verbaut ist...



Stimmt da hab ich wohl die Begriffe durcheinander gebracht.


----------

